
Show HN: CoolGamer – Create a free website for your game, as easy as it gets - anges244
https://coolgamer.club/
======
anges244
It's just a start but I've coded it completely myself, so thought to show
someone! If anyone needs a website for her/his game, it will always be free,
or as long I can afford to maintain it and it's pretty much production
ready... Your website will be multi-page, responsive, mobile friendly and you
can use your own domain...

------
jastr
Is there an example site we could see?

The Twitter authorization permissions are excessive. Why does it need to be
able to post tweets and update my profile?

~~~
anges244
Sorry, forgot to add examples... [http://my-awesome-
game.coolgamer.club/](http://my-awesome-game.coolgamer.club/) is a demo I
created, [http://ben-the-exorcist.coolgamer.club/](http://ben-the-
exorcist.coolgamer.club/) is a random one a user created... To get the email
from Twitter, this is the authorization permissions I had to ask. The need for
your email is so you can receive email signups directly there and I wanted to
avoid the need to verify your address, so Twitter provided the solution... I
think it goes without saying that it won't be posting on your Twitter profile
and it won't spam. If you do not trust it, you could revoke access at any
moment. But sorry no, there is no other way to sign up, at least for now...

